# cutting knives



## txtit (Nov 3, 2010)

my friend has a bunch of cutting knives for making trim and moulding from his business he closed down and was wondering if i could find anyone interested in such an item. I have some pics he took of the moulds...he had paid o ver $35k for these....any direction would be appreciated


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

show the profile. it would be nice to see pics of the blades too if you got them.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

What machine/machines are the knives from? Are the heads part of the deal?


----------



## txtit (Nov 3, 2010)

spoke to my friend he says this

No heads from machine but they were run in a weinig & a 
wadkin machines. They are v-grooved backs not bolt in knives. Can fit 
in anything that will use v-groove. They are used & some will need to 
be sharpened.

hope that helps


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I was actually hoping he had some corrugated knives for a shaper moulding head. You are going to have a hard time finding anybody with an industrial moulder on this site. There might be a few though. Try woodweb.com and you can try listing stuff on their classifieds. Problem is, there are lots of knives out there right now so they are basically selling for scrap metal prices from what I've seen.


----------



## Andrew1 (Jan 12, 2011)

When you say v-groove do you mean like the picture below? If so that is actually corrugated like the above post suggest. Wadkin and Weinig use corrugated steel. Some big shapers can also use corrugated knives from moulders.

Beside www.woodweb.com, also try www.*irsauctions*.com, www.exfactory.com and not to mention good old ebay. 










Most likely though youll be lucky to get .05-.10 cents on the dollar though.


----------



## alexfleming9 (Apr 30, 2011)

There are many different company and brands in the world that produce and market paper trimming knives, press knives, sheeters, slitters, granulator blades, woodworking knives, and packaging knives, as well as knives for the metal converting industry which are second to none. High quality in material and workmanship has made the supplier of choice for many of the top binderies, papermills, printers, and OEMs of converting equipment in this country.

There are some quality and excellent products available on internet online website.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

i have some interest in these knives but need more info. Are they corrugated or not?


----------

